# help with ttf natural



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have never shoot a through the fork slingshot and want to try my hand at building a natural. is there a certain way to shape the forks to accommodate this? And what is the most secure method of attachment? I did a decent amount of effort using the search function but I never seen to have luck with finding anything that pertains to the knowledge I seek. Thanks in advance to anybody who might be able to help me out.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I have not yet built, but I am planning to do so as quickly as I can. I am definitely using the attachment methoid used on my Peerless from Simple Shot. Just a slit in each arm of the fork and the bands lock in solidly.


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello, sorry it took so long to reply. I prefer TTF shooting, so this is what I made with only hand tools, mainly a 4 in 1 rasp and sand paper. I have made 4 so far with good results. The slot method also works well and is easier to make, and can be done with a smaller fork.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Dang it! My 4 way rasp and sandpaper doesn't do nearly that good. I got to buy better tools.
Great work!!


----------



## Morocoy (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, that is one beautiful fork you made there!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

D Riley, thank you, a picture is worth a thousands words.


----------

